

Ask HN: Web Hosting and Payments in Japan? - Xixi

One of my customers who has a small business in Japan wants to setup a website, and a small online shop. Which makes me wonder :
- what are the good web hosting services in Japan ? (and cheap, Amazon EC2 in Singapore would be too expensive, at least to begin with)
- what are the good web payments services in Japan ? One that could handle cash payments in combini would be completely awesome.<p>So if there are some people with some insights on the Japanese web market, I'm sure that I'm not the only one interested !
======
1331
There are _many_ web hosting services available in Japan, and they are easy to
find if you search in Japanese:
[http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=ja&q=レンタルサーバー](http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=ja&q=レンタルサーバー)

It sounds like the business in question is English speaking, so here are links
to two foreigner-owned hosting services that have English sales/support:
<http://tsukaeru.net/en/> <http://www.advantage24.co.jp/>

There are a number of payment services as well:
[http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=en&q=クレジットカード決済代行](http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=en&q=クレジットカード決済代行)

Some provide convenience store payment options (コンビニ決済) such as this one:
<http://www.pluscome.net/card/jpayment.htm> I have never used them, but I have
used these two: <http://www.cardservice.co.jp/>
<http://www.cybersource.co.jp/>

Note that PayPal is also relatively popular among foreign entrepreneurs here
in Tokyo as well.

